# Gold's Gym turning into Planet Fitness astmosphere????



## beasto (Jul 19, 2012)

So Gold's Gym now does  not allow chalk, chains, resistance bands..or altering of the gym equipment. Can't do dips with chains around your neck because it's a liability??? Well what about using a belt its the same!!! It really pisses me off that they're turning into some type of social club type atmosphere. Oh but they want to charge you $30 extra in the months of Jan. & July for "facility upgrades". All I have seen it new flat screen TV's (which the picture looks like shit) and new treadmills. That's it. I'm on a good rant, but really would like to know what my SI brothers and sister's think about this one. I mean what's going to be next? No headphones because its a liability????


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 19, 2012)

What i dont get is Arnold and Lou and every old time bodybuilder made golds what it is today man. Did you see them watching big scrren tv's? FUCK NO. Golds needs to get its shit together fuck all the bullshit. You wanna run? take your ass to the local high school track. Golds is supposed to be about sweat blood tears and bending barbells. But what do I know


----------



## beasto (Jul 19, 2012)

I 100% agree with that Infantry!!! There is no way I can do tricep pushdowns the weight is way too light without adding a 45 to the rack. Maybe if they spent money on decent equipment instead of treadmills we wouldn't have to do this.


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gold's Gym is corporate now, serving to the public and trying to stay with the general population needs for the $$$. Which is basically 'The Biggest Loser' type shit.


You gotta find those 'oldschool' hole in the wall gyms. I just barely found one, might check it out soon. But saving money working out in my garage. But I need more weight!


----------



## beasto (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm really thinking about opening my own powerlifting/bodybuilding gym. Because everything is "social club" type shit. And they are turning corporate which is ashame. I know of a good one in Houston. There was one here, but the owner was into some other shit I won't disclose and got locked up. Sucks.


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

MOst of the Gold's around here have dropped the name.  I know the owner of my current gym & he said the franchise fees ect....were too much & they were a pain in the ass.


----------



## beasto (Jul 19, 2012)

Yea I can see that. The corporate guys were in there today along with the owner (A kiss ass) and I continued to use my chians anyway. Pretty much their main interest from what i'm starting to see is targeting the average person!!! Who you know comes to the gym once or twice a week (or when they feel like it), gets on cardio equipment only and stays with the machines. I'm going to check out this place World Fitness which took over Gold's a few years back. They closed down the Gold's that has been featured in Flex and a few other magazines where all the bodybuilders & powerlifters used to go. So now were left with petty ones.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't get me started, bro. This is the direction the country is heading in. I think it is a by-product of too much Dr. Phil, Intervention, Emo rock and other stuff that contributes to the pussification of the American male. What happened to real heroes like John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, etc.? A gym should be a place where you get big with free weights...not a room full of ellipticals and spray tan booths. My gym is the same way....they removed 2 flat bench presses and put in 3 new ellipticals!! New tanning beds, but two squat racks that are falling apart. Give me a break, man. Once again, it's time we take back our manhood!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Shane i like that word "pussification". But is true. My gym is slowly been taken over by crossfit crapp. Headphones are not allowed if you are in uniform no chaulk, no chains, no benching without a spotter, no toe shoes and the list of gaynes keeps going and going. But hey, this is america and we are free right...? Right...


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Shane i like that word "pussification". But is true. My gym is slowly been taken over by crossfit crapp. Headphones are not allowed if you are in uniform no chaulk, no chains, no benching without a spotter, no toe shoes and the list of gaynes keeps going and going. But hey, this is america and we are free right...? Right...



The whole damn is incredibly ridiculous.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 19, 2012)

My local gym is a Golds - and they have tonnes of cardio stuff, which is great for the cardio, but their weights are limited. I dont mind too much because you can do a lot with what they have - and they have all the essentials and a few other things as well. I would kill though for an assisted wide arm pull up machine. Im good on the close grip but crap on the wide grip. Fortunately we have some big guys that come in and they make sure to let the owner know what they need and he's not too bad considering the limited space. If seen other gyms that had great equipment but i cant be bothered with the travel. Theres a bodyplex about 15 miles from here that is pretty well equipped with everything you could want, but that means 20 minutes in the car each way. I'd rather use that time on a set of compound weight movements with what my local gym has.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 20, 2012)

Tells you how downhill society is going...why would you need television in a gym? Why would you restrict how people work out...let them come in and sweat in their own way...but tv....rules....all that...is just a sign (especially America) is full of pussies and fat asses that need a swift boot in the arse to wake up.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 20, 2012)

In America everyone is a winner - We're all awesome! - and no one is a loser! The TV is so that you can walk the treadmill on the lowest setting and not realize you've done shitall for your waistline. The only thing that is lighter is your wallet!!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 20, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> What i dont get is Arnold and Lou and every old time bodybuilder made golds what it is today man. Did you see them watching big scrren tv's? FUCK NO. Golds needs to get its shit together fuck all the bullshit. You wanna run? take your ass to the local high school track. Golds is supposed to be about sweat blood tears and bending barbells. But what do I know


i approve this fucking message


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

Everything everyone is saying is beautifully fuckin true...So today I dared somebody to fuck with me about my chains or chaulk...I was waiting like a snake for it prey. It never happened they probably seen that I was highly pissed off with the way things are going. Right when I walked it I said "So when are you guys changing the name to Planet Fitness"?? Of course they all got butthurt responding with all we want is a nice "club" with chalk not all over the ground, no slamming weights, and a good club. Mean while the guys red faced and pissed off. We got the rise that we wanted to get out of him. I will continue to train and do my thing. I like the damn word "Pussification" i'm going to use that one for sure!!!! Gold's Gym isn't a fuckin "fitness club" look at the foundation on which is was built on. But these fuckin corporate sell outs want to change that. Fuck their corporate ways of thinking and ideology.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2012)

I am in a 24hr that was originally built for Powerlifter / Bodybuilders and Chearleader on the 49'ers and Saber Cats, the girls got a very large aerobics room.

It was built and own by old timer Ray Wilson and he offered it to me before 24hr and I turned it down like a fool back in the mid 90's.

Real weight all steal and round plates!

I seen to be very privileged there, worked there in mid 90's after I wrecked my Harley breaking my leg as a janitor before I became a machinist.

I get to do whatever I please from chalk to chains and bands they even admire how I trained before injury now I'm just another schmuck until post surgery and recovery.


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

Man SF I wish I had an opportunity like that I would've taken it. Do they let others use chains and bands there as well?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 20, 2012)

All about marketing and money bro. They need to make lazy, fat asses feel welcome because they have cash


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 22, 2012)

powerhouse gym used to be the real deal. that was the hard core gym


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 22, 2012)

This is some bad news for everyone, I was so exited cause closest gym I found around my house in Fl was a Golds and now this....really sucks


----------



## beasto (Jul 22, 2012)

Yea, but it may not be like that in your area Pikiki!!! Then again it could..now 24hr said good to go with chains, bands, hell they even put a 400lb tire out back for us to flip! So I think that's going to be my new home. Gold's can kiss my ass.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 22, 2012)

Well lets see how it turns  for me when I get down to FL.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 23, 2012)

You in south Florida P?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 24, 2012)

my former worlds gym has turned into a planet fitness.. actually not as bad as the other pf's.


----------



## beasto (Jul 24, 2012)

You sure they don't have the lunk alarm in there yaya???? LMAO


----------



## stb1041 (Jul 24, 2012)

Once they bring in the "lunk alarm" and have tootsie rolls at the front desk, I'M OUT!


----------



## beasto (Jul 24, 2012)

Amen to that stb!!! Tootsie rolls @ the front desk?? Where??? LMAO 8-}


----------

